# If you like Blues then check this out...



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is pretty cool

Watch the hi res version if you can


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

That is pretty cool


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

Great ! just great guitar playing! PLUS, two girls cuddling at the beginning of the video! So how can you ask for more!!!

:food-smiley-004: to that!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Guitar Shorty ! evilGuitar: 

And he's playing a G&L.


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

And ... If you get bored check out their main site here

They have another 23 movies. The Paul Warren one just smokes!!


----------

